
A (Mostly) Comprehensive List of Swift 3.0 Changes - heshamsalman
https://buildingvts.com/a-mostly-comprehensive-list-of-swift-3-0-and-2-3-changes-193b904bb5b1#.1ps2e9e9a
======
rezashirazian
_(My least favorite change) Restructured condition clauses You can no longer
use the where keyword in guard, if, and while statements. The where keyword
still applies to for loops in the form of for-in-where._

That's one of my favorite changes. The Where clause was very awkward when you
had multiple optional unwrapping with various conditions. Now everything is
nicely comma separated.

